# Please please help, very confused



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

This thread is in connection with my previous thread

www.expatforum.com/expats/south-africa-expat-forum-expats-living-south-africa/232369-am-i-eligible-p-r.html

Briefly my problem was my mother is going to get her P.R under act 27(g) , sponsered by her daughter(my sister) . Legalman told me that once my mother get P.R , I can apply for P.R based on the fact that my mother is Permanent resident of S.A

But today I went to my nearby home affairs , they were literally very rude, they didnt cleared my doubts. Only thing they told me was I would not be eligible for P.R because my mother would get her P.R under act 27(g). I asked them if I can apply once my mother gets citizenship, answer was still no.

Now I know one person who got his P.R on the basis that his son is P.R of S.A.
Now the daughter of this person got P.R on the basis that her father is P.R of S.A

So I am confused . What actually the fact is?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zakwan said:


> This thread is in connection with my previous thread
> 
> www.expatforum.com/expats/south-africa-expat-forum-expats-living-south-africa/232369-am-i-eligible-p-r.html
> 
> ...


 Not too sure, your mother does not have permanent residence yet?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

No She doesnt have yet, but hopefully she will get soon. My concern is about my P.R.
My mother could have applied for P.R much earlier, but people here in home affairs are not proper. My mother wanted to apply for P.R one and half year earlier but what they said is just apply for extension of your relatives permit , apply for P.R later on . Later on I came to know that my mother was eligible for P.R from the day she entered S.A


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zakwan said:


> No She doesnt have yet, but hopefully she will get soon. My concern is about my P.R.
> My mother could have applied for P.R much earlier, but people here in home affairs are not proper. My mother wanted to apply for P.R one and half year earlier but what they said is just apply for extension of your relatives permit , apply for P.R later on . Later on I came to know that my mother was eligible for P.R from the day she entered S.A


I am no expert, but I do believe that Legalman said that once your mother has PR, you could apply?

As far as Home affairs is concerned, is there not a communication problem?
I can see from your postings that English is not your first language, the same applies for most of the people who work at HA.

Legalman did tell you that the process may take years, perhaps you should visit HA again and ask to speak to someone else, try to explain your query.

Home Affairs Leadership
Mkuseli Aplieni - Director General of Home Affairs	
Director General:
Mkuseli Apleni

082 449 7535
(012) 406 2501
[email protected]


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Read the following Zakwan, hope it helps you:

http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/permanent-res


----------

